# The Paranormal Romance thread - Great Reads for Under $5



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Please feel free to post yours here with a short pitch. Also, any recommendations you might have 

Here are mine:

HUNTED (Marchwood Vampire Series #3 
The third and final book in the Marchwood Vampire series is now available to pre-order!

A spellbinding vampire adventure that spans the centuries from modern-day England and snowy Cappadocia, to the wilds of ancient Scythia. Be swept away in this heart-pounding tale of ancient legends, star-crossed love and nail-biting supernatural adventure. This is the climatic finale of The Marchwood Vampire Series.










HIDDEN (Marchwood Vampire Series #1) *Book One is 99c for a limited time!*
A supernatural romance that spans the centuries from modern England to 19th century Paris. On her sixteenth birthday, Madison Greene inherits a huge mansion house... but the house hides a secret. Falling in love has never been so dangerous . . . 

Thicker Than Blood (Marchwood Vampire Series #2)
Chilling and fast-paced, this paranormal adventure combines passion, action and drama with an ancient historical twist.


HIDDEN on Amazon US
HIDDEN on Amazon UK
THICKER THAN BLOOD on Amazon US
THICKER THAN BLOOD on Amazon UK
Barnes & Noble for the Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/c/shalini-boland
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/ShaliniBoland
Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/search/search.html?q=shalini+boland


----------



## Harris Channing (Nov 23, 2010)

*THE DEMON IS IN THE DETAILS is on sale for only .99!*

_What's it about?_

Stella Campbell has come back to Silverton, Georgia to bury her wicked witch of an aunt. But is she strong enough to endure what's to come?

Zane Weathers has been around a long time, like, two thousand years. But he's never met anyone who touches his warrior soul, like Stella.

Together they must face not only personal obstacles, but obstacles straight from hell!

You can find your copy at these fine sites:

Amazon.com:
http://www.amazon.com/DEMON-DETAILS-Immortal-Protector-ebook/dp/B004OL2LBM/ref=n\\tt_at_ep_dpt_1

Barnes and Noble:
http://search.barnesandnoble.com/The-Demon-Is-In-The-Details/Harris-Channing/e/2940012255266/?itm=1&USRI=harris+channing

Amazon UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/DEMON-DETAILS-Immortal-Protector/dp/B004OL2LBM/ref=sr_1_\\
2?ie=UTF8&qid=1299956237&sr=8-2

And for my friends in Germany--Amazon DE:
http://www.amazon.de/DEMON-DETAILS-Immortal-Protector-ebook/dp/B004OL2LBM/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_1

Have a great day!

Hugs,
Harris.
http://www.harrischanning.com/


----------



## Suzy Turner (May 15, 2011)

*Raven by Suzy Turner*
$2.99 
YA fantasy (paranormal with a little romance!)

_*After the inexplicable disappearance of Lilly Taylor's parents, she has no choice but to move to Canada where she unravels some frightening yet intriguing family secrets...*

Her whole life had been based on a lie. Lilly had grown up in a loveless home with a father who she had barely ever seen and a mother who was... well, not very motherly.
After they mysteriously disappear without a trace, Lilly is sent to Canada where she finds a whole new way of life. A life filled with love and people who care for her. But that's not all she discovers, Lilly also finds out that she isn't who, or what, she thinks she is. 
Lilly has a very special ability and it's just a matter of time before her true self starts to shine. And when it does, her life will never be the same again.

Raven is a fantasy novel for children and young adults set in the beautiful province of British Columbia.

http://www.amazon.com/Raven-ebook/dp/B004ZZJ462/

Thanks Shalini!! I'd also like to add that *Hidden by Shalini Boland* is one of the best YA books I've ever read. It's AMAZING!!_


----------



## Samantha Hunter (Apr 20, 2011)

All four of mine in the footer of this post have paranormal elements -- there's something for everyone! 

Barely There (light paranormal, erotic romance): A woman in a coma reaches out to the man she's always loved via out-of-body experience, but can he save her in time? (Price reduced to .99 on Kindle and Smashwords).

Two Perfect (paranormal, erotic romance, 1.99): Eva's been dumped and dumped hard, so her fantasy lover that appears every night and satisfies her every need suits her just fine -- until she meets Mr. Right and brings him home, and finds herself in love with both of them...

Dangerous Magic (paranormal, erotic romance with mystery element, 1.49): Convinced she's a stalker magnet, Gwen Mitchell is taking a break from work and from men, trying to find a little “Gwen time” and figure out what's next in her life. When she meets sexy reporter Nathan Stark, on assignment to interview witches in Salem, Ma, life gets a lot more interesting. She’s fiercely attracted to Nathan, but she’s not sure she can trust him.

Past Tense (paranormal mystery, 2.99): When the murder of her friend and client Patrice Bledsoe leaves tarot reader Sophie Turner traumatized, she can’t trust her own memory about what happened. She remembers a ghostly encounter moments before Patrice was killed, but she can’t remember anything about the murder, making her a prime suspect. 

Enjoy! 

Sam


----------



## philodice (May 15, 2011)

$3.99
The Allure of the Mask
This sexy and adventurous retelling of the 1908 best seller, "The Lure of The Mask" spices things up from page one. Our hero is a struggling psychic medium who reads tarot cards for money. He buys a New Age bookstore and does his best to blend into human life; his idea of a vacation from the constant upheaval of being a vampire. No sooner than he settles down, Neha Puri runs away with his heart.
Two Hindi main characters and the modern settings of Phoenix, London, and Paris turn this old fashioned mystery into a Bollywood style page turner. 

$3.89
Undine Heart
In this charming twist to the story "Undine", Amy Sessions is a typical teenager. Typical, except for the fact that she suffers from fatal allergies that modern medicine can not help her with and that she has a fae prince trapped in her back yard. Cautioned by her friend, she ignores all the danger signs and soon is embroiled in the middle of a centuries old family feud. 
The prince was bound into the fairy ring for 300 years to atone for his dark past. Now he was bound to the human who freed him. Was this mere teenage girl a second chance to prove to his father that he could be a light fae instead of becoming one with the dark?
Under the waves a plot has been brewing. While Luc sat in isolation, his twin sister fell in love with a human, his uncle turned fully to the dark fae ways, and his grandmother had visions that set the final stage for tragedy.
In this edition, the common language that the fae speak is Esperanto.


----------



## samtowle (May 15, 2011)

*The Bringer by Samantha Towle*
$0.99
Romance/Fantasy

*Death is sad, love is agony...*

Max was her next job. She got his name just before he died and it was for her to lead his soul to heaven. She was a Bringer.

Then Max started pleading (as they often do), but not for himself, for his son, James.

Would she look after him, would she comfort him as he grieved for the loss of his father? James was a sensitive young man. He would take his father's death very hard.

Well, Bringers don't do that sort of thing; their exclusive role is to usher souls to heaven. They are not allowed to get involved in earthly affairs.

However, when she saw James, she felt something she had never felt before - an emotion, a shock.

She was a Bringer. Bringers do not have emotions.

Yet she couldn't help herself. She found herself being drawn inexorably towards James and his life, against every instinct she had ever had, against every law of the universe.

And she fell in love.

For a Bringer, that is a terrifying fall.

Amazon.com:
http://www.amazon.com/The-Bringer-ebook/dp/B004ZGDDJ0/ref=sr_1_cc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1305470879&sr=1-1-catcorr

Amazon UK:
http://www.amazon.com/The-Bringer-ebook/dp/B004ZGDDJ0/ref=sr_1_cc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1305470879&sr=1-1-catcorr

Amazon (paperback):
http://www.amazon.com/Bringer-Samantha-Towle/dp/1461156254/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1305470879&sr=1-1

Smashwords:
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/57841

Thanks Shalini!


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi paranormal peeps!

These all look like great books. I've already read *Raven by Suzy Turner * and *The Bringer by Samantha Towle * and can highly recommend them as un-put-downable.
I look forward to checking out the others.

Shalini xxx


----------



## EBergstrom (Jun 1, 2011)

[http://www.amazon.com/Shattered-Glass-Austra-Series-ebook/dp/B004EYSYJ2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1306968171&sr=1-1]

_Shattered Glass_, the first book in the Austra Vampire series, and its sequels, have been reissued on Kindle for 3.99 each. 
Helen Wells, 19, is a gifted painter, struggling to create a legacy before the illness that left her crippled claims her life. Stephen Austra is a brilliant glass artist, and an immortal. When they meet, their passion is immediate and intense. But as their love grows, Helen's uncle, Dick Wells, a homicide expert on the local police department, begins investigating a series of savage murders committed, he is forced to believe, by something not human. Soon all three will be drawn into a struggle with a dark force from Stephen's past, one that lays claim to the life of the woman he loves and one that, for all his power, he is helpless to control.

*Praise for Shattered Glass*"If you're a timid reader, then don't read this novel. If you're a rather puritanical reader, then don't read this novel. If, however, you're a huge vampire fan in search of details that humanize and mythologize vampires, then this is definitely a book for you! Shattered Glass may not wholly embrace all the characteristics of the traditional vampires, but it definitely establishes a new breed of vampire worth reading about."
- Starfire Reviews

"Shattered Glass is a complex, passionate tale of mystery, love, loyalty and artistry. &#8230; Every character rings true and their compelling stories intertwine to immerse readers in a gripping, gratifying experience."
― Patricia Altner, author of Vampire http://Readings: An Annotated Bibliography

"Spellbinding &#8230; brilliantly portrayed. One of the best vampire novels I have ever read (ranked right up there with 'Salem's Lot and Sunglasses After Dark."
― 2A.M. Magazine

"[Includes] one of the most horrific chapters in vampire literature&#8230;"
― J. Gordon Melton, The Vampire Book: The Encyclopedia of the Undead

The series continues with Blood Rites, Blood Alone, Nocturne and the newest Austra novel, Beyond Sundown.

This is my first post on this forum, hope it is OK. This is way more complicated and uploading to Kindle.


----------



## Ursula_Bauer (Dec 12, 2010)

Books 1 and 2 from the Eternity Covenant Series - Contemporary Paranormal Romance in an Urban Fantasy setting - Samhain Publishing

_*"Eternity never looked so good..."*_

*Immortal Protector* $4.24 on Kindle (links in sig line)
Gideon Sinclair, an immortal, shape-shifting soldier, defies the ancient gods he serves, risking his existence and the future of the mortal world, when he saves the life of the woman he was sworn to kill: Dr. Megan Carter. For centuries he's fought for justice and balance in the eternal struggle between good and evil. Gideon challenges destiny and the forces aligning against her, but when Meg becomes more than a mission, will he be able to accept the healing love she offers or will their enemies and the demons of his past be their undoing?

Meg's accidental contact with an artifact sacred to the Goddess Isis thrusts her into the midst of a centuries old battle between two rival gods, and makes her the target of a crazed magician bent on unlocking the secrets of immortality. With nowhere to turn and no one to trust, she puts her life in the hands of the lethal, enigmatic Gideon, and is drawn into his dark world. She can-t resist the passionate desire he stirs, but will she pay the ultimate price when she falls for a man who no longer has a heart?
_
Warning, this title contains the following: explicit sex, graphic language, violence, exploding things and zombies behaving badly. _

*Immortal Illusions* $4.40 on Kindle (links in sig line) 
Outcast elven sorcerer Jack Madden has waited fifty years to take revenge against the Council of Wardens for wrongly convicting him of a crime, binding his powers beyond repair. When the Council turns to him to help retrieve four missing arcane artifacts, Jack decides its his best shot at vengeance. And Raine Spencerfearful of her power and clueless about how to use itis his perfect mystical surrogate and mark. 
Raine loyally serves the Council of Wardens as a top Occult Operations Analyst, but she longs to take the sacred oath and become a knight. With the taint of Elven blood in her veins, she has a snowballs chance in hell of making that dream a realityuntil she is chosen by Mad Jack to act as a mystical surrogate.

Raine is ready to face down her fear of her wild Elven side, and team up with the most unprincipled scoundrel to ever haunt the halls of the Council of Wardens.

But is she ready to pay the price with her heart?

_Warning, this title contains the following: explicit sex, graphic language, violence, hell raising, epic conspiracy, a few token NYC Vampires, and Ancient Gods up to no good._

Thanks Shalini!!!!


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks Shalini!

STUCK ON YOU is my new paranormal romantic comedy that just came out, so I'm thrilled to be able to share details about it. $2.99.

Talk about magnetic attraction!

Accident prone is one thing. But electromagnetic impairment, too? Whenever Diedra Palmer's emotions run high, light bulbs burn out, watches stop and appliances go berserk. Between the accidents and the way everything around her breaks or goes wild, she's a total jinx.

Can two polar opposites...

Alec Sparks works hard to maintain control. After his parents' divorce, he took on the responsibility for his clingy mother. Now he's an attorney and looks after his clients just as thoroughly. No wonder he doesn't want even more responsibility--and that's what Diedra would be. She's an accident waiting to happen, a disaster in every sense of the word. But when Alec must join forces with Diedre to help a couple in trouble, the nearly combustible magnetic attraction sends their senses soaring.

... ever become soul mates?

Diedre likes her men in neckties and starched collars, all the better for mussing. And Alec Sparks is the starchiest man she's ever met. Trouble is, he's made it clear she can't have him. While Alec and Diedra work together, can they fight the heated desire flaring between them?


----------



## jennifermalin (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for starting this thread, Shalini! Here's a quick description of my time-travel romance _As You Wish_:

While touring an English estate, American Leah Cantrell finds an antique coin in a spring and tosses it back, casually wishing she knew who originally made a wish with it. The next thing she knows, she slips into the water and finds herself drowning in an abyss.

In 1815, David Traymore, illegitimate son of the Marquess of Solebury, saves Leah from drowning on his father's property. In his view, she's dressed scantily, speaks with a strange accent and talks a lot of nonsense. Is this mysterious woman a madwoman, a French spy, the victim of a crime &#8230; or the answer to his wish?

Read the first couple chapters on my blog (linked in my sig; at the top of the Home page, click on the _As You Wish_ tab).

Thank you for indulging me! 
Jen


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey everyone  

These all look amazing and some of you are pretty prolific writers. My second novel is almost finished, but I'm jealous of you guys who've written a bookshelf full!


----------



## Dan Holloway (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi, Shalini - I just love Hidden!

Black Heart High is $0.99

http://www.amazon.com/Black-Heart-High-ebook/dp/B0053CPFDC
In life he was her strength. In death she must be his.

In the tradition of the very best HBO miniseries, Black Heart High is part 1 of a series of heart-stopping and heart-breaking 2 hour reads, released one every 2 months over the course of a year.

Street artist Spark and dreamer Kayla are outsiders wherever they go: in their new home city of Oxford, at home, and at school. They made a promise to keep each other safe. Whatever.

3 Years of bullying and abuse later, Spark's body is falling apart from self-harm and addiction when a brutal attack by classmates leaves Kayla unconscious and Spark half dead.

Now Kayla is about to find out what "whatever" means.

In a desperate bid to keep him alive, she steals a teacher's car, straps Spark into the passenger seat, cuts a deal with his dealer, and runs.

When they end up at the Forgotten and Alone Club in London's underworld, it feels like they've found a home at last. But it soon becomes clear that it's too late for Spark, that their past is closing in, and that there is something very wrong about their new friends. And the way they look at Kayla.


----------



## Neil_Plakcy (Mar 28, 2010)

When seventeen-year-old Melissa Torani falls for cute but nerdy newcomer Daniel Florez, she has no idea that meeting him, and sharing a deep soul kiss, will change her life forever. No longer an ordinary girl, she's plunged into a world of gang-bangers, Cuban exiles, and FBI agents. And what's going on with her brain? How come she's suddenly so much smarter than she used to be?

Just one kiss from Daniel plunges Melissa into a science fiction world-- have Daniel's brain cells been leaking into her? How can that be possible? And yet she's reading faster than she ever has before, scoring higher on school tests, and even helping her parents understand what's wrong with her brother, the Big Mistake.

Melissa's wry, funny take on adolescence, falling love and getting out from under her parents will draw you in. Fans of Richelle Mead and Stephenie Meyer will fall in love with Melissa and Daniel as they depend on their brains and their deep emotional connection to survive-- and maybe even graduate from high school along the way.

http://www.tinyurl.com/soulkiss


----------



## jennifermalin (Feb 15, 2011)

Shalini, you'll get to the point where you have a bookshelf full of your own titles, too. If you love writing, you kind of can't help it!    Good luck to you!


----------



## jennyt82 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hiya,

If you're looking for a good read under $5, try my Love Bites Trilogy. They're all priced between $3.49-$3.99 and have received very good reviews over on amazon.

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004G8P0VG#morebooks

It isn't everyday that a werewolf finds their mate but after two hundred years of waiting Tobias is more than willing to overlook Alexandria's humanity and bring her into a world she never knew existed.

Eager to escape her father's brutal fists, Alex lets her instant connection to Tobias overcome her natural reserve but she quickly finds his world is no less dangerous than the one she left behind.

As secrets come to light revealing how extraordinarily different Alex truly is, will their love survive or will his duty and her differences keep them apart?

Excerpt:
"Not now," she muttered to herself, eyes still trained on the wolf in case it began to move again. "Come on legs work for God's sake! I need to get out of here before wolfie over there decides he's hungry or the crazy psycho wakes up and tries to kill me again."

Leaning against the wall and holding it for support, Alex managed to make it to her feet, closing her eyes as she sighed in relief.

"Life isn't bad enough with Fred as a father, I have to make my university explode with foliage, be attacked by a raving lunatic and saved by a wolf. I've had enough excitement for a lifetime, I'm done, I'm getting out of here and then -"

Her line of thought was cut short as she opened her eyes to find the body of her saviour wolf transforming into something else. Seconds passed before a man stood in place of the wolf and an inane thought floated through her mind in the face of his transformation.

He's wearing clothes; I would have thought he'd be naked.

She blushed at the thought. The man smiled as he began to approach her and all thought fled as her eyes rolled back and her mind went blissfully blank, the stresses of the day apparently having taken their toll.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for starting the thread, Shalini! Looks like my TBR list will get even longer.

Here's mine:

Bound by Blood - on sale for .99 http://amzn.to/9AnSCa

Spunky, down-on-her-luck Laurel Mayfield didn't believe in vampires. She didn't believe in the supernatural. Not until she met the enigmatic and darkly alluring Sebastian Thorn, a man shrouded in mystery and intrigue. Discovering he was a Prince turned out to be only the beginning of a harrowing journey that took them back to the Tudor Court during the reign of King Henry the Eighth. Caught up in the conspiracy of Whitehall, Laurel's love and devotion were put to the ultimate test.

Would she return to the future to find her Dark Prince waiting? Or had the executioner's blade taken more from her than just Sebastian's head?

Cheers!
Danielle


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Watcher's Web

(love triangle element)

She's not your ordinary country girl, even though she might look like one. She casts webs of power, reading the feelings of living beings and telling them what to do. Nobody knows what causes it, least of all her. Her name is Jessica, but most people call her 'freak'.
One fateful day, her 'web' connects with a stranger, and stray power causes the plane in which she's travelling to crash in an alien world. An accident? The more she discovers about the world in which she has landed, the more she doubts it. She is a survivor from an ancient race that once travelled the stars. Her ancestors were powerful and dangerous, and it seems at least two people want her: the man who invades her mind, and the man who's desperate to help her get back home. But Jessica grew up an Earth girl, and isn't having any of this. She'll pander to no one, thank you very much, even if her stubbornness enrages the tyrant race who hold the world in their grip.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YDN934


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Wow, Dan! That's such a cool idea - a book series. I far prefer great TV series to movies these days, so it seems perfect sense to do it with books too. I'm gonna have to check it out.

Thanks, Jennifer. I am definitely turning into a write-aholic


----------



## Faye Meredith (May 1, 2011)

Becoming Edward is a light-hearted teenage novel, $2.99

It's about a girl who's obsessed with Twilight and a boy who dresses up like Edward Cullen to attract her.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Why thank you for coming up with this thread--










Welcome to the town of Beaver Cove, Arkansas where country ghosts offer homey advice and the moon makes lovers of total strangers.

Maddie Harris left Boston in humiliation. She hopes the job as assistant principal in a small Arkansas town will keep her too busy to notice the hole where her heart used to be.

Phil Wilcox, divorced former NFL star, returns to his hometown as the new football coach. He hopes to repair the tattered relationship with his eleven-year-old daughter, despite his thorny ex-wife.

Neither is seeking romance, but a mischievous moon and a friendly spirit have other ideas.

Enjoy Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks for this!!

I just released Broken last week. It's $2.99. Here's the blurb:

Three days before her twenty-fourth birthday, Katherine Gregory receives a letter from her deceased mother. It details a faery curse in which the eldest child in each generation will die in their twenty-fifth year.

Three days before her twenty-fourth birthday, a new love interest comes knocking, and her first love has returned - neither men are what they seem, and Katherine may have to choose between them.

Three days before her twenty-fourth birthday, Katherine must decide if this is all real, or if the strange visions she's been having are just a figment of her imagination.

The race to unravel the mystery begins, and Katherine must solve it - for any day after her birthday could be her last.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

David--I gotta say your cover is really eyecatching!

Dana Taylor


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks! I'm really happy with how it turned out.


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Faye, I recently finished reading Becoming Edward. It's hilarious. That bit when Lewis is in the gardens... LMAO!

Wow, Dana. I love your book banner! I might have to make me one of those 

And, David, your book cover leaps off the page in surround sound - looks awesome!


----------



## tallulahgrace (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for the thread, Shalini, I'll keep it going~

Timeless Trilogy, Book One, Fate...currently available for .99 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0054QZNRA

Is precognition a prescription for happiness or disaster?

The good things in life are coming together for Kristina Collins. She's found her ideal home, her career is on track for mega success and the man of her dreams has finally come back into her life.

In Fate, the first installment of the Timeless Trilogy, Kris Collins discovers the benefits and risks of having precognitive visions while being stalked by a serial killer. Her friends can't help her, the FBI can't save her; she must save herself.

The Timeless Trilogy heroines, Kristina, Veronica and Cassandra, each deal with paranormal abilities as they discover and rediscover eternal love.


----------



## PJJones (Apr 5, 2011)

ROMANCE NOVEL, by PJ JONES, a vampire, shapeshifter, historical, contemporary, western, medical drama, murder, suspense, spy, erotic romance parody

Smella Rosepetal must find a millionaire husband to finance her baby’s heart transplant. She flies home to her deputy father’s ranch in Pitchforks, Texas, where she falls in love with Deadward Forest, a wealthy environmentalist vampire.  

When a deranged murderer is on the loose in Pitchforks, killing romance heroines, Deadward assumes Smella would be safer without him. Smella turns to her childhood friend, Snake Long, for comfort. But Snake doesn’t have the money to save her baby, so Smella places herself in peril in a desperate hunt for a rich husband. 

Time is running out for Smella’s baby, and she must escape the Australian Outback, then face down Flabio, an overweight and disgruntled, aspiring cover model, plus enraged vampire wives and their homosexual, vampire, cowboy husbands, a jealous were-gerbil, James Bond, a drunk rodeo clown and Smella’s strange boyfriend who wants to drain her blood, yet is repulsed by her smell. 

CLICK ON THE COVER BELOW TO PURCHASE.


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Tallulah, Fate is on my 'to read' pile now!

PJ, I smile and cringe every time I see Flabio's 12-pack


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Shalini, et all--

You asked about the book banner. I found a great, EASY on-line site to make them for FREE. You don't have to download any programs. You design them on their site and download the finished product to your computer. The site is www.bannerfans.com. Then to get a code that you can use to post here or around the web, you can use www.photobucket.com.

Here's another one for my first book about the Healer and the Lawyer. (Only very slightyly paranormal. She heals people with her hands.)










Have a great day!

Dana


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

The closest book I have to a paranormal romance is my book Gypsy Blood. Think Charlaine Harris meets F. Paul Wilson's Repairman Jack series.

Carnival is a Gypsy. An honest-to-tarot-cards fortune telling trouble shooter with the spirit of his dead father incarcerated next to his heart. Carnival has fallen in love with a lady vampire by the name of Maya who has a little remembering just where she is coming from and more importantly, who is pulling her strings.

Gypsy Blood is a fast paced, dark, funny, terrifying novel that rolls like an avalanche of skateboarding lunatics. The book builds to a climactic battle royale between Jack, the lady vampire, a she-demon with a mother complex, a social climbing blood god, the collective spirit of the city and a mercenary mariachi band riding in a kamikaze rickshaw.

I'm not saying it's a simple read...


----------



## MF Strnad (Jun 21, 2011)

Demons Just Wanna Have Fun
55,500 word count
$2.99

Kendra Brooke is a half demon who enjoys her life and doesn't see anything wrong with having a good time on and off the job. Jason MacKenzie is a werewolf who relies on rigid control and following the rules to maintain his lifestyle.

Kendra thinks he's a stuck up, straight-laced snob that needs to learn the meaning of the word fun. Jason thinks she needs to grow up and learn that life and their job is serious. When the Union itself is infiltrated, it's up to them and the other members of their team to figure out who's the villain, save the Union, and just maybe they'll learn to appreciate each other along the way.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0056KONK2


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for sharing that info on your banner, Dana. I can feel a creative evening coming on


----------



## Ursula_Bauer (Dec 12, 2010)

Just released another contemporary paranormal romance: _A Haunting Affair. _ 
Set in the Adirondack Mountains, w/gothic overtones, it makes for a spooky, but sweet, summer read.
$2.99 on Kindle, Nook, & Smashwords

http://www.amazon.com/A-Haunting-Affair-ebook/dp/B0058JE6JY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1309535743&sr=1-1

Ex-cop Sam Tyler's death bed promise to solve the cold case murder of his friend's wife has him working hand in hand with sexy Emma Bishop, a psychic with a shady past. Neither expects the case to go hot, or passion to reach flash point between them. With a killer drawing a target on them, and vengeful spirits gathering to make the living pay for past sins, love and truth will be put to the ultimate test.


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Just bumping this thread for any other paranormal romance authors out there


----------



## PJJones (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi, I just released a short story, THE VAMPIRE HANDBOOK, which parodies paranormal romance novels.

So, after a painstakingly long soul-searching (at least five minutes) and after grappling with the possible fate of your immortal soul (who cares if you’re not going to die, anyway), you’ve decided to become a vampire. 

Congratulations! 

But before beginning that dark and shadowed journey into a life of eternal damnation, every vampire is required to read THE VAMPIRE HANDBOOK, a short step-by-step guide to becoming a vampire and then adjusting to the bloodsucking lifestyle. 

Some of the helpful tips in this handbook include: Rules for Living an Environmentally Friendly and Urbane, Undead Lifestyle, Dietary Restrictions for Vampires, Engaging in Battles with Other Immortals, Rules for Fitting into Society and not Scaring off Potential Meals and much more... 

In addition to THE VAMPIRE HANDBOOK, you will also get THE WERE/SHAPE-SHIFTER HANDBOOK and THE ZOMBIE HANDBOOK as well as a few sample chapters from PJ Jone's sparkly vampire parody, ROMANCE NOVEL.


----------



## HRKW (Feb 28, 2010)

Thank you, Shalini! 

*THE HUNT,* the MUCH ANTICIPATED fourth book in Heather Killough-Walden's _New York Times_ best selling _Big Bad Wolf_ series is now available on Kindle for only $2.99:

http://www.amazon.com/Hunt-Big-Bad-Wolf-ebook/dp/B0058W5ZTQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1311443816&sr=8-1

This is a HOT, HOT, HOT paranormal romance series that has received world-wide rave reviews and that you don't want to miss out on!


----------



## tallulahgrace (Jun 9, 2011)

*SPELLBOUND*, the second book in Timeless Trilogy, is now live on Amazon.






What would you do if you discovered that you're a witch?
Not just any witch, but a powerful enchantress descended from a line of impressive magickal healers. Roni Myers, beautiful, talented and passionate about finding natural remedies from herbal mixtures hides her insecurities behind a charming, gregarious façade. 
Follow Roni's journey as she learns secrets that she never before imagined were possible and finds love in the most unexpected place. 
Can she learn to trust the magick of her birthright before evil claims it as its own? Will she open her mind and her spirit to the power of three in time to save her legacy and her life? Acceptance, faith and love are the keys to her salvation, if she can only believe.

The Timeless Trilogy heroines, Kristina, Veronica and Cassandra, each deal with paranormal abilities as they discover and rediscover eternal love.

Tallulah


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

Swallow the Moon by K. A. Jordan

_June called down the moon to find her one true love. A motorcycle from Hell dumped Eric on her doorstep.

An accountant for a failing company, June longs for true love. In a Wiccan summoning ceremony, she swallows the moon in an effort to find her soul mate. What she gets is Ohio National Guardsman Eric Macmillan, who owns a cursed Suzuki Hayabusa and two spirits: DEA agent Jake the Snake, and the malevolent stripper Cora Cobra.

Back from Afghanistan, divorced and un-employed, Eric is the third owner of a Suzuki Hayabusa. The other owners are dead, just not departed. He's looking for the artist who created 'Cora's' snake-inspired paint job. When Eric arrives at the scene of Jake's last sting, on a one-of-a-kind motorcycle, all hell breaks loose - someone tries to kill him.

Van Man Go is the world's greatest airbrush artist. He will repaint Eric's Hayabusa, for the usual price. Like Cora Cobra and Jake the Snake, Eric must put his soul up for collateral. Cora and Jake failed to pay their debts, now there ishell to pay.

Care to take a ride on the Hayabusa from Hell?_

You can find 'Swallow the Moon by following these links:

'Swallow the Moon' Amazon USA

'Swallow the Moon' Amazon UK

Available at Barnes & Noble

Available at Smashwords


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

These all look brilliant! I like your witchy one, Tallulah. I'm feeling like a witchy read. 

Any more romances of the paranormal kind out there?


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*The Necromancer* - paranormal for under one dollar










Michelle was brutally attacked in her locked hotel room. The police didn't believe her and thought she had invited a man to her room for a little sexual encounter, which went dangerously out of control. She decides an affair with the devilishly handsome man who moved into her building might cure her of the panic attacks. How can she know she picked the wrong man. A man known as the Necromancer...

(Dana, thanks for the free banner site. So nice of you to let us know about it!)


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

This thread deserves to get a nudge upwards.


----------



## jennifermacaire (Aug 16, 2011)

Zany Zombie mystery / romance!

Jack's Back (Mutant and Undead Criminal Investigation - M.U.C.I.) 
http://www.amazon.com/Jacks-Back-ebook/dp/B005GUPSMY










May Day! (Mutant and Undead Criminal Investigation - M.U.C.I.) 
http://www.amazon.com/MayDay-ebook/dp/B005GUPTFU/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1313773623&sr=1-3


----------



## ceciliagray (Jun 29, 2011)

Shalini, you made me google Cappadocia!! Total work time suck, I loved it. 

I'll post my 99 cent paranormal romance novella, too, although I recently saw it called chick lit with a paranormal twist which might be more accurate.

I think the signature links to Amazon if anyone would be into it.

*The trouble with falling in love is the long drop down&#8230;
*
Alexis isn't afraid of much. She's never met a cliff she didn't want to climb or a waterfall she wouldn't plunge over. Yet when her fiancé leaves and takes her daring edge with him, she swears off love&#8230;.

Until one wild night out at San Francisco's latest hard-to-find, impossible-to-get-into new club where she discovers more than just a stiff drink awaits her inside, because the owner of this club is the sexiest man she's ever met-and the most dangerous. A few hundred years ago, Jason made a very bad bargain with a very vengeful goddess. Now it's time for him to pay up, either with his soul&#8230; or his heart.

And when one long look at Alexis makes him understand just how hellish a life of unrequited love could be, suddenly the alternative doesn't sound so bad. Only it turns out, the alternative isn't just hellish-it is hell&#8230; and Alexis is the only one who can spring him loose. If, that is, she's brave enough to try&#8230;

_This was a wonderful weekend read--fun, light, with one of the strongest first-person narrators I've read in the romance genre in a long, long time. - The Canary Review

Cecilia has a talent for instilling warmth and weight into her characters. - Romancing The Book Reviews_


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Lol, Cecelia! A bit of geographical education on a friday afternoon 

Love your tag line, btw.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

I have a new book coming out soon so ISLAND OF SECRETS has just been reduced to (£0.86) for a limited time to help celebrate the upcoming release of THE COUNTERFEIT. 

Island of Secrets TIME TRAVEL, GOTHIC, ROMANTIC SUSPENSE

What if you received a note of warning dated hundreds of years before you were born? What if it was addressed to you?

A Time Travel-

A Love Story filled with Suspense-

A Mystery that will keep you guessing til the end...

On An Island of Secrets
One woman, two men and a love that transcends time get a second chance to prevent history from repeating itself. But will love be enough to win the battle against time and stop the force that's kept them apart for centuries?


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Sunday bump, for all the paranormal peeps


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

Harris Channing said:


> *THE DEMON IS IN THE DETAILS is on sale for only .99!*
> 
> _What's it about?_
> 
> ...


Being from Georgia this looks interesting. I'll have to take a look at it. Tammie


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

I have three short novellas ($.99 ea) set in our modern world. Annabel Wells stumbles across an ancient evil that threatens to kill her. Who should come to her rescue but a dark haired hero named Crispin. He has a secret though - he is of the race of dragons. Now she has to hope he is able to save her. A new approach to an old mystery of where the dragons disappeared to. Find the link to all three in my signature and for those who want the first book for free this week, go to http://tinyurl.com/3QF5SJ3 and enter SN43Q at checkout.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

Parched (Parched, book one) - $2.99

Clarity Parker thought she'd never see Baron Ford again. Five years ago, they shared the date all girls dream of. Both agreed they were soul mates yet their magical night ended abruptly. Since then, he's been gone--but now he's back, and not only does she learn he's a vampire but he's brought danger upon her.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005E3PFS0

The Seventh Sister (Parched, book two) - 99¢ on Amazon but free on Smashwords!

Zillael, the seventh sister, finds herself falling for two very different supernatural beings, a Wek and a Selell (better known as a vampire). Plus she's learning that she too is a supernatural creature. A complicated love triangle forms and threatens to turn deadly the day the fog rolls in.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GMUU8O


----------



## Nina Croft (Jun 16, 2011)

Why not try a paranormal romance with a difference - Vampires in Space...

BREAK OUT

The year is 3048, Earth is no longer habitable, and man has fled to the stars where they've discovered the secret of immortality-Meridian. Unfortunately, the radioactive mineral is exorbitantly expensive and only available to a select few. A new class comprised of the super rich and immortal soon evolves. The Collective, as they're called, rule the universe.

Two-thousand-year-old Ricardo Sanchez, vampire and rogue pilot of the space cruiser, El Cazador, can't resist two things: gorgeous women and impossible jobs. When beautiful Skylar Rossaria approaches him to break a prisoner out of the Collective's maximum security prison on Trakis One, Rico jumps at the chance. Being hunted by the Collective has never been so dangerous-or so fun!

http://www.amazon.com/Break-Blood-Hunter-Novel-ebook/dp/B0059IXO56/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314609120&sr=1-1


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Lots of great titles here and really varied subjects. Paranormal Romance covers quite a wide spectrum!


----------



## AithneJarretta (Jul 13, 2011)

Thank you Shalini. This thread is growing and adding to my TBR list. Lol

*Concentric Circles: Twin Sparks of Love*
Just marked down to .99 cents.

Shayla Brinawell comes from a fragmented family. Fearful of the dangers her daughter could face, Shayla's mother raised her to deny and hide her magical gifts. Shayla is about to have her world turned upside down and every other which way. Witch way that is. She must come to terms with her magical destiny in hyper drive.

Meekal Chilkwell has always known his life purpose. To protect the magical and healing waters of The Chalice Well located in the shadow of the great mystical Tor in Glastonbury, England. A new danger has arisen. One that threatens not only the Chilkwell family, but also the non-magical world.

Shayla & Meekal join together in order to conquer Syther the Quitch, an evil wizard bent on spreading darkness.

Favorite review:
"A nonstop thrill ride. Everything about this book was so intriguing." Beth Senters: ParaNormal Romance Reviews
The buy link in my sig will take you to Amazon where you can read the free sample. (sample extends into 3rd chapter ;o)

~ Aithne


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi all,

I just thought I'd mention there's a great new forum on Goodreads where you can promote your books by genre. The Fantasy and Paranormal thread is growing and there are some great reads on there. Here's the link in case you want to add yours or get some more reading ideas:

http://www.goodreads.com/topic/show/667306-fantasy-and-paranormal?type=topic#comment_37643168

xx


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

If you like historical fantasy, check out my novel Frozen In Time (currently $1.33 on Amazon).

_Set in Ancient Greece, at the time of Alexander the Great, a time when the spirit world of gods and goddesses and other immortal beings bleeds into the world of mortals, Frozen in Time is an engaging story of a love that can transcend anything. Even death or banishment to otherworldly realms, or the transformation of the lovers into immortal beings.

After the death of his wife in childbirth, Philip, grief stricken and suicidal, joins the army of his half brother Alexander, with whom he has a very uneasy relationship. But the world of immortals has other plans for him and the vampiric monster, Scylla, plays on his grief by seducing him in the form of his dead wife. Horrified when he discovers the truth and that he too is now one of the immortals, it becomes his life's quest to escape Scylla, find a way of destroying her forever and also reunite himself with his beloved wife in one way or another._

http://www.amazon.com/Frozen-In-Time-ebook/dp/B005NW1XHO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1317375371&sr=8-1


----------



## Artemis Hunt (Aug 23, 2011)

Dear all, I have a new paranormal romance to share. Hope you will check it out.



*Abby Watson is about to move in with the man of her dreams. Too bad the body she wears isn't hers. *

Abby Watson's life is an airtight box of a dead-end job, a skinflint boss, and a best 'frenemy' who thinks Abby has the fashion sense of a tubeworm. When a lab experiment at work blows up in Abby's face, she develops the ability to jump into other people's bodies. Suddenly it's goodbye frump, hellooooo . . . anyBODY gorgeous.

Abby's leaping into the bodies of heiresses, her best 'frenemy', anyone who has ever been mean to her in high school, her scrooge boss, and even the President of the United States (!).

When a chance encounter with the Ferrari of her childhood idol -- stunning movie A-lister, Jake Carradoc -- leaves one of her beautiful bodies in the hospital, Abby feigns amnesia . . . then a spot in Jake's home as his indefinite 'houseguest'.

But Abby's real body is dying in her soul's absence. What must she do to get and keep Jake, the only man she's ever loved with all of somebody else's heart?


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Another bump for the paranormal peeps.


----------



## ebookeditingpro (Jul 22, 2011)

One of my clients wrote a PG-rated paranormal romance, Some Body To Love by Louise Blackwood (cover attached to signature) that's good. It's .99 right now. It's about a teen-age girl who's boyfriend dies, and when she goes to the wake, he wakes up as if all is well. However, as you might imagine, the now-alive boyfriend is not quite like her old one. It's creepy, but also heartwarming and would be good for anyone ages 12 and over. Think of it as a sweet paranormal romance. No sex. No swearing, but lots of good story.


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Sounds really good, Christie. Great title and cover too. Added to my tbr list!


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

There are some really interesting books here.

I'm going to have to start sampling again.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Can't keep myself from pitching DEVIL MOON: A MYSTIC ROMANCE when the full moon is out!










Dana Taylor


----------



## samanthabates (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi there, i have seen some really interesting books on this thread som i will definately have to try. Heres my latest one - 

The kiss of a Vampire, the Heart of a Wolf - 

Join Theo and Imogen on their journeys, both have been through huge trauma and moved forward from this, but are they ready for the demands their love for each other will place on them?

Theo has been betrayed in the worst possible way. Abandoned by both parents, he was brought up by the wolf pack. Although he has always known he has the loyalty and respect of the pack, he finds it hard to trust and with most people his barriers protect him from people getting too close. 

Until he met Imogen, he can't keep her at a distance. Circumstances force them together where they remain while she heals from the abuse she suffered while kidnapped. Theo and Imogen finally progress their relationship but when Imogen finds the strength and courage to live life again, she is attacked by vampires. Her life yet again is out of her control, everything has changed, and she has changed. The love she has for Theo is unquestionable but she needs to find herself again. 

The goddess of War has been following the lives of the Silver Pack for longer than anyone realises, when she asks Theo for assistance he takes the opportunity to give Imogen the space she needs. It is on this quest that he finds family he never knew existed. 

Each has to face their own personal demons, but will they survive long enough to love and be loved by the other?


----------



## coramiri (Oct 23, 2011)

My name is Cornelia Amiri and I've written several paranormal/romance books. For under $5.00 in the kindle store I have

The Scottish Selkie
The Celtic Fox
The Celtic Vixen
each for 99¢
*A Fine Cauldron of Fish* - $3.50 - On the Isle of Man you can find the vampiric sprits known as the leanan sidhe, dwelling in sea caves where they keep a red cauldron filled with the blood of their human lovers. Mortal men cannot resist them, they enchant and enslave them by their beauty alone.

*Queen of Kings* - $3.95 - Macha of the Red Braids exudes the essence of female power. Defying and fighting two kings, she takes her father's place on the throne. With one goal in mind, she uses magic, battles, disguises, and skills of seduction to take the crown as sole ruler. She is the only woman listed as a High King of Ireland. She builds the famed kingdom of Emain Macha, marking off the borders with the pin of her treasured cloak brooch. Even still, a Champion from the wilds of Connaught throws the powerful battle queen off guard when he comes to claim her heart. Has Macha met her match in Nath of Connaught? Will he pass the three trials she has set before him?

*The Wolf and The Druidess*- $3.79 In days of old, deep in the dark woods, Druidess Seren discovers a wolf shape shifting into the bare, muscular Celtic God, Gwydion. Seren's mind turns from the Samhain feast to wicked thoughts of feasting on Gwydion's yummy goodies. Will this new found love last beyond a Samhain tryst to survive the ultimate long distant relationship of a god in the otherworld and a woman on earth? Is the love Gwydion and Seren share strong enough to overcome the social barrier between an immortal god and a mortal woman? Will a warning of danger from beyond the grave destroy the sensual magic brewing between the wolf and the druidess?


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Bumpety bump


----------



## Kiran (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi
My paranormal romance/erotic short story, Bedevil, was released today...



When Gareth Balaam inherits Harbinger House, he thinks his problems are over. But unfortunately, they've only just begun. Harbinger House has a dark past. Shrouded in mystery, what may have occurred within its walls is still a matter of conjecture. The locals at the pub talk about the place in whispers. Gareth's partner, Tim, thinks the house is haunted.

Gareth doesn't believe in ghosts, but he does believe Tim is using the house as an excuse to not work on their relationship. Their trip to the country to bring them closer seems to be doing the opposite. Tensions and resentments flare, and through it all, someone is watching...

Kiran (off to check out some of the stories I've found! )


----------



## Reba (Nov 9, 2009)

*In Shadows* - $2.99

In the fall of 1832, London, England, Ariana Dallenhauf begins an unlikely journey into the dark reaches of the unknown. Her guide and mentor, Dimitri Rochester, takes the young woman and attempts to transform her into what he deems more worthy, an immortal; for Dimitri Rochester is the shadow that consumes light; he is an artful killer, a vampire. Although Ariana is reluctant, she has no choice but to follow Dimitri into her new existence.

While adapting to her new life, Ariana discovers that her assumptions about Dimitri are wrong and her feelings for him have changed into something more passionate. In gaining a better understanding of what it means to be a vampire, Ariana discovers her history with vampires goes back further than she ever imagined, for she is in the middle of a legend and has become part of its unfolding story.

Available at: Amazon

OmniLit

Smashwords


----------



## Shana Norris (May 31, 2011)

My young adult paranormal romance was just released this week:

 Surfacing - $3.99

Sixteen-year-old Mara Westray has just lost her mother, and now, being shipped off to live with the father she doesn't know is not how she imagined grieving. She's already counting down the days until she turns eighteen and can leave the tiny island of Swans Landing.

But from the moment she steps off the ferry, nothing is as ordinary as it looks. Whispers of a haunting song on the wind make her see impossible things, and she isn't sure she can trust her judgment about what is real and what isn't anymore. Maybe she can't even trust her judgment about quiet Josh Canavan, whose way of speaking in riddles and half-truths only confuses her more, luring her deeper into the secrets hidden beneath the ocean's surface.

As she tries to unravel the events that led to her mom fleeing the island sixteen years ago, Mara finds that the biggest secret of all is only the beginning.


----------



## emmameade83 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Night Sighs is an adult, paranormal romance following the relationship & adventures of the rockstar vampire Tristan & his girlfriend Alex. He's trying to persuade Alex to come over to the dark side. Will she resist?


----------



## Suzy Turner (May 15, 2011)

My first YA Urban fantasy book, Raven, is now FREE!! Get your copy now:
http://www.amazon.com/Raven-The-Saga-ebook/dp/B004ZZJ462


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Demons, witches, magic, and flesh-eating succubi! What more can you ask for? Download your copy of my urban fantasy short story Asha and prepare for a tale of lusty demonesses and high school mayhem!


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

Free until Midnight Saturday Jan 14th

Swallow the Moon by K. A. Jordan

Welcome to Ashtabula Ohio, a truly God-forsaken place.

Here you will meet a Witch who will do anything for true love. A hot hero with a yen for tequila and speed seduced by a dead stripper named Cora Cobra. A dead DEA agent who wants revenge on the men who killed him and his life back. And a man artist who sold his soul to be the best airbrush artist in the world.

Come in to the Iroquois Club - a hotel over 100 years old - and have a beer.

http://www.amazon.com/Swallow-Moon-Dark-Harbor-ebook/dp/B005CX8OKS


----------



## Ann Bruce (Jan 13, 2012)

_Before Dawn_ by Ann Bruce is free until January 17, 2012.

A darkly beautiful, seductive vampire who is literally the man of Mercy's dreams and an ill-mannered, bad-tempered vampire hunter. The choice is obvious.

"This short, sexy romp has a fast-paced plot and some high-voltage fight scenes." ~ Romantic Times BOOK Reviews, 4 stars

"A smoldering heatfest of erotic dreams, sexy men and terrifying vampires and I loved every word." ~ Simply Romance Reviews

"In a world where paranormal seems to rule the bookstores, Ann Bruce has shown that you can still write a terrific, unique vampire story." ~ Fallen Angel Reviews










http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006LSEJQG
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006LSEJQG
http://www.amazon.fr/dp/B006LSEJQG
http://www.amazon.de/dp/B006LSEJQG
http://www.amazon.it/dp/B006LSEJQG
http://www.amazon.es/dp/B006LSEJQG


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Part two of my Marchwood Vampire Series is out this week!

Thicker Than Blood (Marchwood Vampire Series #2) $3.99

*Chilling and fast-paced, Thicker Than Blood is the supernatural sequel to Hidden. It combines passion and drama with a historical twist.

Aelia lives in 6th century Byzantium. She is sixteen years old and her life is about to change forever. She doesn't yet know it, but she holds the fate of thousands in her hands and her actions will echo across the centuries.

Fourteen hundred years later the lives of Madison and Alexandre are once again plunged into danger. To save Madison, Alexandre is forced back to a world he thought was dead and buried. But time is running out.

The chase is on... *


----------



## Hope Welsh (Mar 9, 2012)

LINKED (Prophecy Book One) is $2.99 on Amazon. At this time, it's part of KDP Select, so only available for Amazon--and free to borrow with Amazon Prime.

Lana Summers doesn't want anything to do with paranormal abilities. She's seen what it did to her mother before her death. Cole Thomas has his own talents, but can Lana accept his when she can't accept her own? Can Cole convince her to embrace her talents--and accept his--in time?

When Lana's house is invaded in the middle of the night by an intruder, Lana awakes to a warning in her dream to _Run_!

As she flees to the street via a window, she runs into Cole Thomas. He offers to check her house, and decides she needs protection when his shape-shifter talents tell him that Lana's invader wasn't human.

The prophecy must be deciphered--but the one being that knows isn't talking.. Now, it's up to them to figure it out. The cluck is running, and time is running out.

*The Ancient Prophecy*

When Two Become One
And One Becomes Two



From the reviews:

"Evil comes in all
forms and as I began reading, I loved the characters I met, the unique
storyline and I was especially happy to find one of my favorite kinds of
evil - the indignant. A great storyline with just the right amount of suspenseful
flavor to keep me hooked until the end". -The Bookish Snob- Author Belinda Borinhg for The Romance Reviews

"The characters were full and rich, the dialogue was snappy and crisp and
the plot had enough twists and new idea's in it to be interesting. I was
turning the pages very quickly on this one. I really wanted to know
what was going to happen next and what mischief the Evil One was going
to get up to next". -- Karen Doering

LINKED is FREE on 5/3


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

Free!

Swallow the Moon by K. A. Jordan

Welcome to Ashtabula Ohio, a truly God-forsaken place.

Here you will meet a Witch who will do anything for true love. A hot hero with a yen for tequila and speed seduced by a dead stripper named Cora Cobra. A dead DEA agent who wants revenge on the men who killed him and his life back. And a man artist who sold his soul to be the best airbrush artist in the world.

Come in to the Iroquois Club - a hotel over 100 years old - and have a beer.

http://www.amazon.com/Swallow-the-Moon-ebook/dp/B005CX8OKS/


----------



## Vegasgyrl007 (May 11, 2011)

My paranormal series at the moment is _The Vamp Saga_. All are full-length novels (85k+) except _Death Lair_, which is 34k in length.

It begins with _Death Wish_ ($3.99)... the story of Manon Mourey, a half-breed who has the power to change the vampire world forever. Too bad she falls for the wrong guy who only wants what is in her blood -- that which will give him the ability to become a Day Walker...

The series continues with _Better Off Dead_ ($4.49)... Manon is now in danger of losing her husband and her life. She must trust her step-son, Emmerik, to keep her safe but nothing in the Damgaard family is what as it appears and the strange world which encompasses the International Vampire Council keeps getting stranger indeed...

Then there is _Death Lair_ ($2.99) ...ever wonder what life was like before Mikkel entered Manon's life? Read this novella to find out...

June/July of 2012 will bring the third full length novel in the series, _Queen of the Undead_...

Enjoy and all the info is found in my signature line.

Thanks and enjoy!


----------



## alevine513 (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi, I'd like to introduce my new paranormal romance novel Sequin Boy and Cindy.

Spirit ancestors charging through the night sky and a White Buffalo with blazing red eyes show our young lovers the way to true happiness. Two lonely young people from abused backgrounds find each other, fall in love, join the army, and both suffer injuries in a war in Iran, but go on to build a great miraculous future together. This is a heartwarming tale of the art of the possible as Billy and Cindy capture the hearts of an adoring public and take New York City by storm in this love story for the ages.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0085M3BZ6


----------



## otterific (Jan 31, 2012)

Time Travel to Yellowstone National Park 200 years ago.

Yellowstone Heart Song, Book 1 in the Yellowstone Romance Series

18 5star reviews. Called "fantastically original" "pure genius" "best book I've read on my kindle"


Book 1 in the Yellowstone Romance Series

Nurse and avid backpacker Aimee Donovan is offered the opportunity of a lifetime. She encounters a patient who tells her he can send her two hundred years into the past to spend three months in the rugged Yellowstone wilderness at the dawn of the mountain man era. The only requirement: she cannot tell anyone that she's from the future.

How did a white woman suddenly appear in the remote Rocky Mountain wilderness? Trapper Daniel Osborne's first instinct is to protect this mysterious and unconventional woman from the harsh realities of his mountains. While he fights his growing attraction to her, he is left frustrated by her lies and secrecy.

Daniel shows Aimee a side of Yellowstone she's never experienced. She is torn between her feelings for him, and exposing a secret that will destroy everything he holds as truth. As her three months come to an end, she is faced with a dilemma: return to her own time, or stay with the man who opened her eyes to a whole new world. When the decision is made for her, both their lives will be changed forever.


----------



## Marion Croslydon (Jun 5, 2012)

Great thread! It will keep me reading for the next few months  ... Marion


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Yay Marion! I agree. There are some great reads on here


----------



## Kimberly Llewellyn (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks! This is great!

Siren Call, a sexy paranormal romance, has recently been reduced from $2.99 to *99 cents*.

Award-winning author Kimberly Llewellyn introduces a sexy new series with a tale of a woman discovering her special aquatic gift and an unsuspecting man whose life is on the line. Two souls whose dangerous attraction could seal the fate of mankind.

*Finally...the reason behind the man shortage. *

_A beautiful soul with a seductive power... _ 
When Serina James, a popular swimwear designer, discovers ruthless mermaids stealing the eligible men in her seaside town, she learns of her own ancient aquatic ties to the sirens. And it's no coincidence that the sudden carnal changes in her body coincide with the ocean tides. The sea awakens her desire, as does the hunky new man invading her life-the skeptical police detective, Alex Waters.

_A jaded cop destined to be the one.._. 
Detective Alex Waters considers Serina the prime suspect in her ex-boyfriend's disappearance. He should take her into custody, but he'd rather take her into his arms. He fights the passion she stirs deep inside him, keeping it on lockdown. Luckily, he has the moral firewall to resist such temptation. But a man can fight the siren's call for just so long.

http://www.amazon.com/Siren-Call-Mermaid-Catcher-ebook/dp/B005MZGXFY/ref=la_B001H6QYJC_1_6_title_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1338993269&sr=1-6


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Gorgeous cover, Kimberly. Looks like my kind of read. I'll add it to my list. I've either got nothing to read or too much. At the moment my kindle is stuffed with goodies!


----------



## alevine513 (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi, just got my first five star review for my novel Sequin Boy and Cindy. You can see it at 


Regards,
Arthur Levine


----------



## alevine513 (Apr 25, 2010)

Here is a five star review I just got for Sequin Boy and Cindy. Hope this is in the right place.

A Standing Ovation July 4, 2012
By James A. Anderson
Format:Kindle Edition|Amazon Verified Purchase
It is not often I'm left at a loss for words, but Arthur Levine's SEQUIN BOY AND CINDY did just that.

I have to dig deep to find the appropriate words to decribe this wonderful romance novel. I haven't been moved so much by a romance novel since Erich Segal's LOVE STORY many years ago. SEQUIN BOY is funny, touching and infused with wonder, as all love stories should be.

This is the wonderful, tumultuous, heartfelt story of Billy Wolk, a half Lakota Native American and Cindy. Two young people from abused backgrounds who find each other and true eternal love. This is a magnificent novel that will grab you, hold you and stay with you forever, long after you turn the final page.

It will make you fall in love with love again. A sweeping story that takes you through their lives, their triumphs, their setbacks, their attempts to pay it forward and help others. Oh that we had politicians like Billy who becomes Mayor of New York City!

SEQUIN BOY AND CINDY is an experience. The reader who responds to this little book will feel less like a reader than one of Levine's characters, living it all out from the inside..In this 'love story' you are not just an observer.

This novel is spiritual on so many levels and a daring departure for Mr. Levine, author of the Johnny Oops novels, very different kind of books.

If a book deserves a standing ovation, this is it! 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0085M3BZ6


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't think I've posted my Time-Travel Gothic in this thread. Please forgive me if I have.



What if you received a note of warning dated hundreds of years before you were born? What if it was addressed to you?

A Time Travel- A Love Story filled with Suspense-A Mystery that will keep you guessing til the end...

On An Island of Secrets one woman, two men and a love that transcends time get a second chance to prevent history from repeating itself. But will love be enough to win the battle against time and stop the force that's kept them apart for centuries?


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi, Shalini! I never noticed this thread before. Hope you don't mind me adding mine 

Soul Protector 0.99c - A paranormal romance with a difference.

http://www.amazon.com/Soul-Protector-Series-ebook/dp/B005CNGEGY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1341519415&sr=8-1&keywords=soul+protector

Gracie believed she was a regular girl living a regular life.
She didn't know she possessed the power to infiltrate people's minds.
She didn't know the power would endanger her life.
She didn't know she would fall in love with her abductor.
And she had absolutely no idea what a Soul Protector was
&#8230;until now.

"What a cracking book! Absolutely loved it! An exciting, interesting, fabulous, paranormal romance." - Kim the Bookworm

"The pacing of the story is swift and engaging, leading us through Gracie's personal tumults as she falls farther into the SP world where she belongs." - Stephanie Judice, author of Rising

"It has been a long time since I got so into a book that I had forgotten how it feels- I was going to bed an hour earlier to read it!" - S J Daley, London


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Of course, Amanda   And I have to say, I loved Soul Protector. It was a great read!

looking forward to book 2...


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Just found this thread and want to add, The Necromancer.










Michelle was brutally attacked on a business trip. Now she fears men. She decides an affair with a devilishly handsome man who moves into her building might cure her of her panic attacks. How could she know she picked the wrong man? A man who has been stalking her for years. A man known as The Necromancer.


----------



## Candace Sams (Jul 19, 2012)

Just joining in the thread...lots of great reads here.

Going through them all now and hope to chat with you all.

Cheers,
Candace Sams (aka C.S. Chatterly)
www.candacesams.com

http://[/IMG]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51kgYNyHR%2BL._BO2,204,203,200_PIsitb-sticker-arrow-click,TopRight,35,-76_AA278_PIkin4,BottomRight,-59,22_AA300_SH20_OU01_.jpg]http://www.amazon.com/Galaxy-Man-ebook/dp/B005IQZ90C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1342699178&sr=8-1&keywords=Galaxy+manhttp://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51kgYNyHR%2BL._BO2,204,203,200_PIsitb-sticker-arrow-click,TopRight,35,-76_AA278_PIkin4,BottomRight,-59,22_AA300_SH20_OU01_.jpg


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi Candace   Nice to meet you.


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Just stopped by to share my book trailer for Thicker than Blood:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iE4e6Cy5QxA&feature=plcp

I'd be interested to see any others


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

_Touched by Magic_ is available on Kindle for 99c.



Read the terrific first review here: http://amzn.to/MhGcEW


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

*Fearless by Christine Rains*
Currently free on Amazon!



Abby White was seven years old when she killed the monster under her bed. Now she slays creatures spawned by the fertile imaginations of children, and the number of these nightmares are on the rise. Neither she nor her guide - a stuffed hippo named Tawa - know why.

When she rescues Demetrius from an iron prison, he pledges his life to protect hers until he can return the favor. She doesn't want the help. And how can she concentrate on her job when the gorgeous wild fae throws himself in front of her during every fight? No matter how tempting, she can't take the time to lose herself to him.

To save the children and all she loves, Abby must be truly Fearless.


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi Tony and Christine  

Thanks for posting!


----------



## WynneChanning (Jun 2, 2012)

What Kills Me (YA paranormal) is $.99 on Amazon!

Blurb: An ancient prophecy warns of a girl destined to cause the extinction of the vampire race. So when 17-year-old Axelia falls into a sacred well filled with blood and emerges a vampire, the immortal empire believes she is this legendary destroyer. Hunted by soldiers and mercenaries, Axelia and her reluctant ally, the vampire bladesmith Lucas, must battle to survive. How will she convince the empire that she is just an innocent teenager-turned bloodsucker and not a creature of destruction? And if she cannot, can a vampire who is afraid of bugs summon the courage to fight a nation of immortals?

www.amazon.com/What-Kills-Me-ebook/dp/B0089H01VO/










Thanks for this great thread!


----------



## Dana Pratola (Aug 20, 2012)

"Don't scream."

Her breath came in short, choppy spurts. "Wh-why would I scream?"

"Why indeed?"

_The spiritual implications in this book are mind bending at times and I marvel at how the author has pulled it together in such a powerful way._ And it's FREE again today!!!! Last day! DESCENDED http://ow.ly/cUF0Q


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

friday afternoon bump


----------



## AithneJarretta (Jul 13, 2011)

Shalini Boland said:


> friday afternoon bump


Thank you for that because somehow I've missed this thread before.

My ENCHANTED RAVENSONG: Charmed Evermore is a magical fantasy novelette.

Ruby Gladstone is a witch seeking new experiences. What she really wants is Daryl Manchester. But a magical encounter, body shift and a detour through an Otherly World takes immediate priority.
Becca Benard is a restless spirit. She wants justice for her murder and the person that can help her just arrived in the garden Becca has been haunting.
Ruby and Becca join together through spirit possession and shapeshifter magic to achieve their goals, but it isn't always smooth flying.

This is a Magical Fantasy Novelette: Word count: 15,250

* * * * * * * * *
Plus a FREE 1900 word excerpt from Claire: the Lost Fae.
ASIN: B0078Y5UII

Thanks for the opportunity to list. Have a magical weekend!

~ Aithne


----------



## Hannah Valentine (Sep 7, 2012)

Gonna recommend this 

*Where Loyalty Lies by Hannah Valentine*

_For Faine Hawkes, finding out she was a half vampire was the easy part. The hard part is when she finds herself immersed in their intense and unfathomable world.

Not only does she have to prove herself to The Sénat, the vampire's ruling board, and cope with the stigma of being the first half-vampire they've ever known, but she also has to deal with the affections of Saul. His enthralling nature and handsome face draw her to him, but should she listen to her heart or take the advice of others and keep away?

Faine makes some true friends and formidable enemies but sometimes it's difficult to tell which of those categories her new acquaintances fall into. One thing she does know is that she will have to keep on her toes to survive in this opulent and dangerous new way of life._

Only a few $, really hope you enjoy!!

http://www.amazon.com/Where-Loyalty-Hawkes-Series-ebook/dp/B00960RDXC/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1347052121&sr=8-14&keywords=where+loyalty+lies


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

These all look fab! I shall add the ones I haven't read to my tbr board on Pinterest:

http://pinterest.com/shaliniboland/


----------



## vividumas (Aug 25, 2012)

Soul Catcher - Dueling with the Devil series
Multicultural Paranormal Romance
Soul Catcher (Dueling with the Devil)


Soul Catcher Blurb

Top supermodel, Angel Dias, lives the life of the rich and fabulous, until a heinous car accident mars her face. After thirteen surgeries and losing everything she deemed important, she seeks out the dark forces to salvage her life and decides to conjure the Devil for help, making a deal to recover her beauty. In exchange for his help, Lucifer forces her to hunt supernatural renegades, which have eluded the pits of Hell. In her quest to find beauty and get out of her contract with Lucifer, Angel stumbles upon love in the arms of a demon.

Commander of the Legions and an Underworld Demon, Jacque Toussant, takes a field commission to escape the madness of a failed relationship and prove himself worthy of his demon heritage. Jacque is content with his existence as a field soldier until Lucifer gives him a special assignment to oversee a new trainee, a supermodel nonetheless. Humans hold low appeal for Jacque, especially the females. That is until he meets Angel. Jacque risks everything, including his life, to find a way to break Angel's deal with Lucifer.

Reviews:

From Rachel at Happily Ever After Reviews: &#8230;I really enjoyed this read and look forward to the continuation of this saga. The secondary characters promise to be as interesting as Angel and Jacque, and I can't wait to read on. I'm definitely recommending this read to everyone!!!

5 Tea Cups plus a Recommended Read!

To read the full review go to HEA Reviews.

By Blogging by Liza: &#8230;Soul Catcher was the first book I read by Vivi Dumas, but won't be my last. I liked the pacing of the book and loved the character development of not only the main characters, but the supporting ones.

To read the full review go to Blogging by Liza.


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Bumping for another time zone


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Love checking out this thread, just for the gorgeous covers.

My paranormal The Necromancer is Free Today, Sept., 16 for all the paranormal fans.


----------



## devgohan (Sep 1, 2012)

_The Creators: Science-Fiction Fantasy Romance Epic FREE on Kindle_










*Andrew Miller has lost the love of his life.*

His soulmate Regina Lopez has been stripped away from him far too soon. Desperate to reunite with her again, he'll go anywhere and do anything -- even if that means traveling into the afterlife, deep into the recesses of his mind, to the ends of the universe or through the throes of time itself. Along Andrew's tumultuous and painful journey, he discovers a latent ability that the star-crossed lovers have always possessed but have tragically forgotten. That they are Creators -- unlimited in ability and irrevocably in love -- inevitably bound through matter, energy, space and time.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Creators-ebook/dp/B008LYE76A - GET on Amazon

http://thecreatorsbook.com - Check out the fantastic site


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks Pamela. I now have The Necromancer on my Kindle. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Julie Harris (Sep 25, 2012)

No Exit - Sometimes glimpsing the future can be deadly. _No Exit _is a paranormal-romance-thriller, a semi-finalist in the 2012 Kindle Book Review Best Indie Book 2012. http://www.amazon.com/No-Exit-ebook/dp/B006UD7T6E $2.99
A Tear of Blood - Fact or fiction? Sometimes it's a very fine line. This is *not *your average vampire tale. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007H0UE2U $2.99
Hope you enjoy.


----------



## chrisstevenson (Aug 10, 2012)

THE WAR GATE--A strong action-opener, paranormal romance/thriller:

http://www.amazon.com/The-War-Gate-ebook/dp/B008SDVEQU/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1348588935&sr=1-2

Tag Line: Through a miraculous conception, Avalon Labrador must give birth to herself before she is executed, to solve her husband's murder and her own wrongful conviction.

When the reincarnated Avy Labrador is kicked out of her stepfather's house on her 18th birthday, she has no idea that the man who raised her framed her mother to cover his murder so he could acquire a major software empire. Now, years later, with the help of her magician boyfriend, Sebastian, Avy is about to discover that her birth was otherworldly and for a purpose. The ancient Roman God Janus was so appalled by the heinous murder of Tom Labrador by his brother Drake that he opened up a War Gate. Avy has received half of her mother's soul light and half of a God's essence. Her mission is to put the real killer behind bars. The only catch: she must learn to "Gate-Walk", that's time traveling to the layman. She soon finds out that she is a drunk driver on the space/time continuum super highway.

"This was a solidly written tale with a trace of fantasy and complex thought used in defining the concept of leaping from one time gate to the next-excellent job of structuring."

Terrie G, Bitten by Books, 4 out of 5.

"The War Gate is a captivating book. Mystery, magic and the paranormal blend together in a perfect mix. I would thoroughly recommend this book to fantasy enthusiasts who also like romance.

Orcid, Aurora Reviews, 5 out of 5.

War Gate Author's Note: The antagonist character, Wax Man, is not for the squeamish. I warn you ahead of time that he is the most disgusting, vile creature/human you're ever likely to read about. Not for younger readers under 13.


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Thursday bump


----------



## PJJones (Apr 5, 2011)

My tacky and tasteless parody, Pride and Prejudice and Vampires is $2.99. http://www.amazon.com/Pride-Prejudice-Vampires-ebook/dp/B009M7G7HC/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1349988350&sr=8-4&keywords=pj+jones+vampire

The Vampire Handbook is FREE http://www.amazon.com/Pride-Prejudice-Vampires-ebook/dp/B009M7G7HC/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1349988350&sr=8-4&keywords=pj+jones+vampire


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

It's 1.10am and I really should be in bed, but I'll bump this thread before I go. 

G'night paranormal peeps


----------



## K.B. Leviathan (Nov 4, 2012)

My newest publication:
Searsha

As an invading army threatens the peace in the lands governed by Harmony and the Grand Lady Aeryn, they know the only hope for survival has been sent to the other side of the mirror years ago - Harmony's sister, Chaos.

General Aether leads the invasion under the guidance of witch Assana, who is out for revenge, but Aether has an agenda of his own.

Will Chaos agree to help after all this time, or will her powers and her rage destroy the very things Harmony hopes to protect?


----------



## cekilgore (Oct 31, 2012)

Sci-Fi /Paranormal Romance - just published end of October


Ghost in the Machine - Corwint Central Agent Files Book 1

Amazon Link (Kindle): http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009UFHA0O
CreateSpace Paperback: https://www.createspace.com/4035922

4 chapters are available via the Amazon preview.

Synopsis:

"Love is like a wormhole. You stumble on to it blindly, it sucks you in and takes you somewhere completely unexpected, but you sure have one hell of a ride. You can?t fight it, because that would tear your ship apart. You can?t control it, either. All you can do is set your thrusters on glide and let it take you where it's going to take you."

The empathic race of Vesparians move through the universe unseen and without existing. Suddenly finding herself thrown into open existence by her Director, Orynn tries to change the fate of her people's future while desperately seeking to reconcile past mistakes. Will the darkness hidden within her spirit and the lies that surround her life bring her world crumbling down around her again, or will her heart finally be released from the protective bindings she has placed around it?

Mechatronic Automaton. Machine. Soulless construct. Ethan has never denied the truth of his nature or pretended to be anymore than the sum of his parts. When the logic that governs his system is thrown out of balance by an unexpected encounter, can he evolve beyond the confines of his programming to realize the truth? That deep down, we are all machines, but we are all alive.


----------



## SophieDavis (Jul 9, 2012)

Both of my novels that are currently out, Talented and Caged, are under $5, thought Talented is free on Amazon Today ONLY!

Talented:
If you always knew what people were really thinking, would you consider it a gift or a curse?

Talia Lyons is Talented. Born after a nuclear spill, she is part of a new generation that possesses special abilities; Talia can read the minds of others and manipulate their thoughts. Whether Morphers, Light Manipulators or Telekinetics, the Talented are taught to control their abilities under the protective eye of the government- to use their Talents for good. But all Talia wants is revenge.

Talia joins the Hunters, an elite group of government operatives, hoping to one day kill Ian Crane - the man who ordered the execution of her parents. Ever since she witnessed their brutal deaths, Talia has spent her life honing her abilities, determined to settle the score. But she still has a lot to learn before she can ease the pain inside. Talia turns to a boy who can mimic her Talents, a boy who truly understands her inner turmoil. But even he can’t help Talia, when she’s forced to choose between saving herself and avenging the lives of her parents.

Talented is an action-packed adventure, about a group of teenagers who aren't afraid to embrace their fears and fight for what they believe in.


Caged (Talented Saga #2)
After her brush with death at Ian Crane’s compound, Talia Lyons feels like a prisoner, confined in her childhood home. Plagued with seizures- the result of an unidentified drug injected in her neck by Crane’s men- Talia must put her dream of becoming a Hunter on hold. So when Agency Director McDonough asks Talia to go undercover at the School for the Talented, to find the spy who set the trap for her in Nevada, Talia jumps at the opportunity. 

As Talia becomes more entrenched in her assignment, she quickly learns the lengths that the Agency and Mac will go in the name of war. With Crane’s influence spreading, Talia learns that there are few Operatives without ties to the Coalition. Forced to face hard truths and dangerous conclusions, Talia realizes that it is those closest to her who are hiding the biggest secrets. As the task of finding the traitor becomes more problematic, desperation and frustration rule Talia’s world. It becomes clear that Talia can’t do this alone. But who can she trust, when everyone around her is lying?


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Liking the sound of your 'Talented' series, Sophie. I missed your freebie day (darn it) but I'll put it on my tbr pile


----------



## SophieDavis (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks!  I'm sorry that you missed the freebie day, but it's only 99 cents right now to hype the upcoming release of the third book- not a bad time to snag a copy


----------



## montoya_cassidy (Nov 12, 2012)

BloodStar--Sexy Paranormal Romance, Vampire style.

What would you do if the only person you ever loved could never survive a night in your arms? Would you do the unthinkable, even if she begs you to stop?

BloodStar is a thrilling tale of possessiveness gone nuclear, a story for readers who hunger for a side of dangerous self-indulgence with their promises of undying love. Only 99 cents on Amazon.

BloodStar (Paranormal Romance) (The BloodStar)


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks Sophie. I snagged a copy


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Rose Cottage

When Debra Chase inherits a small house in the rural heart of Devon from an aunt she never knew, she wonders why. But when she moves into The Rose Cottage and begins living a serene new life there, she begins to find out things she never understood before. It turns out that her great-aunt was an artist too, just like herself, and has left sketches scattered all throughout the warm, comfortable rooms.

And -- since Aunt June was a touch clairvoyant too -- might those sketches now be guiding Debra towards a wonderful, bright future?

99c


----------



## whatdanwrote (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi paranormal romance enthusiasts! I've just published my first ebook, "The Meridian Gamble," available on Amazon for $.99.

It concerns Meridian, an average New York working girl who falls for a charismatic vampire named Adam, who she's convinced she knows from the past. But she begins to realize the past is a past life, and that she's part of a group of people who have the ability to remember their previous incarnations, who use their knowledge and memories to battle the vampires. Meridian finds herself caught in the middle of a war between the two sides, trying to unravel the mystery of why she keeps coming back.

Amazon U.S.:
http://www.amazon.com/The-Meridian-Gamble-ebook/dp/B00AD5LQLY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1354035617&sr=8-1&keywords=the+meridian+gamble

Amazon U.K.:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Meridian-Gamble-ebook/dp/B00AD5LQLY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1354035685&sr=8-1

Thanks!


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Congratulations Daniel! Sounds like a cool novel


----------



## whatdanwrote (Oct 18, 2012)

Shalini Boland said:


> Congratulations Daniel! Sounds like a cool novel


Thanks!


----------



## L.E. Parin (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi all  Here's my debut novel (so excited about this!): Howls in the Moontlight offered at $.99!

I hope you all check it out  I've just recently discovered Kindleboards, and I've very excited about getting to join this writer's community 

Description:
Belle Knight isn't your typical werewolf. She's stronger and faster and can kick ass just as well as she can cook.

And as a chef, her meals are amazing.

Only one problem: in her quest to strengthen her inner wolf and protect those she loves, she's forgotten what it's like to view life as a normal human. However, when Max Greyson walks into her life, being a human doesn't seem half as bad anymore.

In fact, hiding her werewolf side at the moment isn't a bad idea since she and her pack are being targeted by Hunters. It's a good thing she has Max to help her fight her ruthless enemies.

Max just has to make sure the woman he's falling for doesn't find out that he's the Hunter sent to destroy her.

Length: 79k words


----------



## Val999 (Nov 22, 2012)

Here's my paranormal, first in a series. Unbitten. Thanks for taking a look!

Jo is off to France to start her dream job showing horses for two aristocratic brothers at Château Gagnon. She quickly falls for David, the charismatic and deeply hot younger brother, but unsettling questions arise. Where does he go all day? If he loves horses so much, why does he never, ever go to the stable?

The older brother, Henri, the Marquis de la Motte, is steady where his younger brother is impetuous. Serious, instead of flippant. His great work is developing products for his vampire brethren, making them safer as they live among humans.

Jo is caught between the brothers, uncertain of what is real and what is myth. When a young woman, a guest at the Château goes missing, all Jo knows is that she can't trust anyone.

Vampires. Scorching hot sex. Pastries. French aristocrats. This is the world of Unbitten.

amazon US: http://tinyurl.com/b9l5els
amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00A13YJE4

http://valeriedusange.com


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Congrats on your debut, Ellie. Fab to meet you on Kindleboards.

Hi Valerie, Unbitten sounds like a bit of ooh la la  

I've just sold my first kindle copy of Hidden over on Amazon.ca and it's pushed my ranking from zero up to #487 in paid kindle store!!! I know it doesn't mean too much, but I'm easily pleased.


----------



## DeniseMcGee (Mar 22, 2012)

Free today (1-30-13)

When the husband of famous writer - and his secret crush- Laurel Wentworth is found dead, Lt. Aaron March must use his hidden ability to see past events to catch a murderer and save both their lives.

http://www.amazon.com/One-Small-Touch-ebook/dp/B00ANNRK66/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/One-Small-Touch-ebook/dp/B00ANNRK66/


----------



## merrybond (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks so much for providing a place to post about my books!
Morgan is trapped and powerless. Adriana would give up everything for her freedom. The only way to fulfill their destinies is for each to unlock the powers of the other - through the magic in the storm.


Tatiana Ashurst has a secret. Kit Vallentyn thinks he's helping her to hide her powerful magic from Georgian society, but he's about to find out her secret's much bigger than he ever imagined. But will it ruin their chance for a happily-ever-after?


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

*HIDDEN (Marchwood Vampire Series #1)** is FREE on Kindle today and tomorrow (13th and 14th March)

A supernatural romance spanning the centuries from modern England to 19th century Paris. 
Madison Greene is in foster care until one day she inherits a fortune, she inherits a house, she inherits a cellar full of danger. 
Alexandre lives in 19th century Paris. He embarks on an archaeological expedition where his life changes forever. 
Their lives entwine, but nothing is as it seems. . . Falling in love has never been so dangerous.

HIDDEN on Amazon US
HIDDEN on Amazon UK*


----------



## Patricia La Barbera (Feb 12, 2013)

FREE On Amazon March 15 - March 17 The Wolf's Daughter (The Tala Chronicles)

See video at www.patricialabarbera.com/blog.


----------



## Victoria Champion (Jun 6, 2012)

Along the windswept shore of the Black Sea, Sofiya resists the calling of _The Way_, an ancient path of witchery her grandmother wishes for her to walk. As she emerges into womanhood, she struggles against the growing influence of her magical inheritance in a desperate attempt to be with the young fisherman she loves. Her tragic and terrifying visions reveal that _The Way_ has a darker path, and its hunger for her is approaching like a terrible storm.

Find *Breathing Dust* here: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?tag=kbpst-20&url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=witches%2C+B00C5SIER6


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

Adding Torc of Moonlight, Book One in a British paranormal trilogy.

_...rich pagan sexuality - riveting..._

Drawn into Alice's obsession with finding the shrine to a Celtic water goddess, and drowning in sensual pleasure, Nick is in denial&#8230; until he sees a jewelled sword fade in his hand and knows that he, or the _thing_ that shadows him, has held it, and bloodied it, long ago.

To tell Alice will make her flee. To stay silent could kill her.

Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004FEFCKK 
Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004FEFCKK


----------



## ER Pierce (Jun 4, 2013)

About Duality (Cordelia Kelly #1)

Ever wonder how a heroine became a bad*ss? Well, Join Cordelia Kelly on her journey and watch her manifest from a confused, lonely elemental empath, into a righteous, kick-*ss woman. With Sol by her side, anything is possible. Even fulfilling her destiny. Sexy book, I promise!

This is a darker paranormal/UF hybrid. You'll find no fluffy bunnies, or shooting stars, or unicorns walking on rainbows.

US Amazon: http://amzn.to/10YbWWO

UK Amazon: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Duality-ebook/dp/B00CH5BELK

NOOK: http://bit.ly/Zmxqt9

Sony: https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/e-r-pierce/duality-cordelia-kelly-1/_/R-400000000000001032838

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Duality-Cordelia-Kelly-1/book-x39IIemvAk-i5QI5anGkCA

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/311283

ARe: https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-dualitycordeliakelly1-1213438-140.html


----------



## aleah.barley (Jul 23, 2014)

Dead Sexy is out and available at a special launch price of 99 cents! Here's the blurb:

_Mortuary attendant Gemma Sinclair hunts zombies for a living. It's messy work, but it pays the bills... right up until she stun guns the wrong dead man in the ass.

Now to keep her family business going, Gemma's forced into a partnership with federal agent D.S. Thomas Conroy. Zombies are disappearing all over town, and he needs Gemma's help to figure out why.

With a villain on her trail and a gang of zombies ready to attack, Gemma's just glad her backup is dead sexy..._
.....................................................................................
Readers love it:

"I would describe Dead Sexy as True Blood meets the Walking Dead."

"Dead Sexy is an amazing read and had me hooked right from the start. It's funny, it's sexy, and I just couldn't get enough!"

"The novel is so much like it's male lead, D.S. It's funny, sexy, charming, and rough around the edges. It's a hell of a ride, and I would definitely recommend it to anyone who enjoys Janet Evanovich's butt-kicking bounty hunter Stephanie Plum."

"All I can say is the next book needs to hurry up and get finished."

Lol, what are you waiting for? One click it now!


----------



## lcink (Aug 26, 2014)

IF TOMORROW NEVER COMES on sale for 99c until end of September.

Josh Collins has the perfect life-a beautiful girlfriend and a baby on the way, until an accident takes his life and he's suddenly forced to fight for everything and everyone he loves.

Alone and pregnant, Avery Rhodes is suddenly faced with a painful new reality. Life without the man she loves is turbulent. Nothing feels the same any more without him and she finds herself facing the unimaginable.

With his newfound guide Gabriel, Josh is forced to learn what happens IF TOMORROW NEVER COMES.

US Amazon: http://www. amazon.com/If-Tomorrow-Never-Comes-ebook/dp/B00BHOCMMC/
Uk Amazon: http://www.amazon.co.uk/If-Tomorrow-Never-Comes-ebook/dp/B00BHOCMMC/


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

aleah.barley said:


> Dead Sexy is out and available at a special launch price of 99 cents! Here's the blurb:
> 
> "I would describe Dead Sexy as True Blood meets the Walking Dead."


Those are two of my fave series. Your book looks right up my street 



lcink said:


> IF TOMORROW NEVER COMES on sale for 99c until end of September.


This sounds really intriguing. Thanks for posting!


----------



## cathywalker (Dec 20, 2014)

I am thrilled to announce that the first book in my series, The Salem Witches, is now available for purchase. The story takes place in Salem,MA., and has a past/present timeline focusing on the witch trials and the repercussions of a curse gone wrong. Though available at many on-line retailers, I'll post the links for Amazon below.

Amazon(.)com http://goo.gl/y3et9p
Amazon(.)ca http://goo.gl/uWjPty


----------



## dianapersaud (Sep 26, 2013)

Awesome Deals

*Isabella's Dilemma FREE for Kindle Unlimited (until April)*
Jackson, a Clodpoll Soldier, is focused on one thing: vengeance for his brother's death. Imagine his surprise when he discovers that his brother's murderer is his mate. To complicate matters, his mate is a Soldier who refuses to accept his claim.

On a secret mission for her Alpha, Izzy will not be deterred by her newfound mate. More focused on completing her mission than mating, Izzy is determined to refuse Jackson's advances and fight the mating instinct.

Can Jackson persuade his mate to give up her position as a Soldier to be his mate? Will Izzy abandon Jackson to keep her independence and a position she fought to achieve? Can this Soldier find a balance between her career and love or will she sacrifice one for the other? 
http://www.amazon.com/Isabellas-Dilemma-Wolf-Secrets-Book-ebook/dp/B00IGGNTQW/

*$.99 For a limited time:*

Lucien's Mate

Can an Alpha convince a Human they belong together?
http://www.amazon.com/Luciens-Mate-Soul-Mates-Book-ebook/dp/B00FP43PP8

Unwanted Mate
Will Zane ever find love and acceptance or is he destined to be alone? 
http://www.amazon.com/Unwanted-Mate-Soul-Mates-Book-ebook/dp/B00FP5B4WI/


----------



## coramiri (Oct 23, 2011)

1st 2 books in the Dancing Vampire series - on sale
Dance Of The Vampires 1.49
Vampire Highland Fling 1.99​[http://www.amazon.com/Dance-Vampir... fey in the Scottish Highlands[/SIZE][/color]


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

*HIDDEN (Marchwood Vampire Series #1)** is on sale for 99c / 99p until Jan 31st!

A supernatural romance spanning the centuries from modern England to 19th century Paris and ancient Cappadocia. 
Madison Greene is in foster care until one day she inherits a huge mansion house. But she also inherits a terrifying secret . . . 
Falling in love has never been so dangerous.*


----------



## Alix Adale (May 2, 2017)

Cheers!


----------



## sablewriter (Jun 18, 2018)

Thanks for this awesome opportunity to post my books

Adoring Angels Chronicles
A Paranormal Erotic Romance Fantasy Series

*Introducing the Adoring Angels Chronicles*
It has been many years since the Nephilim, beings who are part human and part angels, revealed themselves to humans. Now, the human and Nephilim races struggle to live side by side, both believing that all angels have left the earth forever. 
But, unknown to many, a group of angels are trapped on earth, unable to return to heaven, hiding from their many enemies. 
They hide in plain sight, in human form: male, six-foot-seven and taller, and extremely handsome.
For the select group of women who sleep with angels, sex is transcendental, life-changing. Angels are well-endowed, much more than human and Nephilim men, with wonderful tricks up their sleeves that transforms their lovers into lifetime groupies. 
For these women, this saying is truth: when you go angel, you're a groupie for life&#8230;

First book: *Hot Winged Heroes*
_From an erotic harem party to the suites of a five star hotel, four dangerously dreamy bad boys with wings get into all sorts of naughty scrapes!_

Buy Hot Winged Heroes on Amazon.com
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07CJRW9D9][/https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07CJRW9D9]

Second book: *Pleasing Xavier*
_What happens when a young woman gets a new job as an executive assistant to a handsome, wolf-eyed and enigmatic CEO who happens to be an angel, passing as a man, hiding in plain sight?_

Pleasing Xavier is now available for preorder on Amazon.com
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07DFXQS4F?ref_=pe_2427780_160035660][/https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07DFXQS4F?ref_=pe_2427780_160035660]


----------

